# STALKER 4x4 Electric Vehicle Cart/Buggy "Not A Badboy"



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5,995.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Apr-22-2010 13:32:54 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

